# Nice salt DIY LED write up (used in 24gal JBL cube)



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.wheresmydrink.com/led-saltwater-aquarium-nanocube-diy-lighting/#Materials List

You can shave off ~$50-100 if you look around locally in offices and such for some free parts.


----------

